
The 52 startups that launched at Y Combinator W17 Demo Day 1 - tyre
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/20/yc-demo-day-winter-2017/
======
cjbenedikt
Algoriz? Seriously? Nothing but a tarted up Excel. This is what gets into YC
these days?

